# The little one's



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just plain lazy.. I've tried ta make him work, I've even tied up fingers so he had ta work.. the little bastage is just lazy....


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Funny! - reminds me of the first time a doctor wanted a finger tip blood sample. I gave the nurse my left hand, and she poked it with a needle (this was before lancets). She squeezed, nothing happened. She tried again, no blood. That's when I decided it was in my best interest to switch hands. Guitar/ Bass player finger tips are tough.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Dang your nose must be sore Just kid n I have just been playing 2 years now and love it!! I remember when I first started I thought my fingers where going to bleed. It took some time but its all good now:dance:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

My pinky matches the rest...


----------

